# GWT Problem beim Ausführen



## HakBak (10. Jun 2009)

Hallo, 
ich versuche gerade eine GWT Applikation zu basteln. Aber schon beim Starten stoße ich auf Probleme. Ich benutze den IntelliJ IDEA 8.1.2 und GWT 1.6.4

Ich habe einfach ein Startprojekt gestartet und wollte jetzt ein wenig rumspielen. Ich wollte einige Buttons hinzufügen, und einfach ein wenig was ausprobieren, aber egal was ich hinzufügen will, es wird einfach nichts auf der html-seite angezeigt.

Hier mal die Client-Datei:

```
public class Test_1 implements EntryPoint {

    HorizontalPanel mainPanel = new HorizontalPanel();
    Button          addButton = new Button();

    public void onModuleLoad() {
        mainPanel.add(addButton);
        RootPanel.get("Test_1").add(mainPanel);

    }
}
```

Und die Html Datei

```
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">

    <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="Test_1.css">

    <title>Test_1</title>

    <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="Test_1.nocache.js"></script>
  </head>

  <body>

    <h1>Test</h1>

    <div id="Test_1">
        
    </div>

  </body>
</html>
```

Ich bin schon mehrer Tuts durchgegangen, konnte aber nix finden. Ich bin doch nicht doof (hoffe ich  )


----------



## byte (10. Jun 2009)

Wie rufst Du die Seite denn auf? Im Hosted Mode oder im Web Mode?

Falls Hosted Mode: Gibts ne Fehlermeldung in der Hosted Mode Browser Console?

Falls Web Mode: Hast Du vorher denn auch den GWT Compiler angeschmissen? Lief der ohne Fehler durch? Wurden die Dateien erzeugt?


----------



## HakBak (10. Jun 2009)

Ich rufe die Seite über meinen IDEA auf, geöffnet wird dann der "GoogleBrowser", den es schon immer mit beim GWT gibt. Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang mit der alten Verison 1.3 gearbeitet, hat sich da soviel verändert. Grml.

Ich rufe die Seite einfach per Run Test_1.java aus dem IntelliJ IDEA auf, es öffnet sich dann die  GWT Development Shell. Dabei kommt allerdings noch die Warning:

WARNING: 'com.google.gwt.dev.GWTShell' is deprecated and will be removed in a future release.
Use 'com.google.gwt.dev.HostedMode' instead.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jun 2009)

Die Warnung sagt doch schon alles, oder nicht?


----------



## HakBak (10. Jun 2009)

Also mir sagt sie im Augenblick nichts  Da es sich um eine Warnung handelt, hab ich sie erstmal nicht sonderlich ernst genommen. Wie kann man, das ganze denn auf Hosted Mode umstellen?


----------



## byte (10. Jun 2009)

Kenne mich mit IntelliJ nicht aus, sorry. Hast Du ein altes Projekt auf 1.6 umgestellt?

Versuch doch mal, ein neues GWT Projekt zu erstellen und aktualisiere vorher das GWT Modul/Plugin von IntelliJ auf die aktuelle Version.


----------



## HakBak (10. Jun 2009)

Mit einem neuen Projekt habe ich das schon ausprobiert, tut sich nichts. Ich glaube es liegt am IntelliJ, da es noch nichts aktuelles für die GWT Versin 1.6.4 gibt, werde wohl für GWT-Programmierung Eclipse installieren.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## byte (10. Jun 2009)

Installier Dir für Eclipse das Google Plugin, läuft bestens out-of-the-box mit GWT 1.6.


----------



## vogella (22. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Du Eclipse und GWT verwenden willst, kannst Du das folgende kleine Tutorial verwenden.

 GWT Tutorial

Eclipse ist empfehlenswert, da das entsprechende Plug-in direkt von Google kommt


Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

